#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Επισκευή και ενίσχυση φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας

## Theo

Τον τελευταίο καιρό τρέχω μια μια ανακαίνιση - επισκευή ενός κτιρίου κατασκευασμένου περί το 1925.

Το κτίριο ήταν εγκαταλελειμμένο και δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν εδώ και 12-15 χρόνια τώρα. 
Θα δώσω κάποια στοιχεία και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη συναδέλφων όσον αφορά περισσότερο στην αντιμετώπιση ζημιων που έχει παρουσιάσει το κτίριο.


Γεωμετρικά στοιχεία:
Κάτοψη σχήματος Γ σε διαμπερές οικόπεδο με σχεδόν 100% κάλυψη. Διαστάσεις φαίνονται στο dwg που επισυνάπτω.
Μη κανονικότητα τόσο καθ' ύψος όσο και η στην κάτοψη. Υπόγειο στην κύρια όψη και στην οπίσθια το υπόγειο αυτό είναι ισόγειο.

Σύστημα κατασκευής:
Περιμετρικά όλοι οι εξωτερικοί τοίχοι είναι φέρουσα λιθοδομή με λίθους ακανόνιστου σχήματος και σε κάποιους εξ αυτών εσωτερικα υπάρχει μια σειρά ή και δύο τουβλίνα (συμπαγές τούβλο με βαθούλωμα-εγκοπή και στις δύο ή στη μία πλευρά).

Το κεντρικό κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο και μια ζώνη ουσιαστικά στο κέντρο της κάτοψης έχει γίνει από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα της εποχής. Τσέρκια ανά 40 και 4 κολωνοσίδερα στα άκρα μάλλον Φ14 που σήμερα έχει γίνει Φ24. :Λυπημένος: 

Στην υπόλοιπη κάτοψη και στη μικρή διάσταση  αυτής υπάρχουν ισχυροί (γαιδουρένιοι) δοκοί χαντρωμένοι μέσα στην περιμετρική φέρουσα.

Όλοι οι εσωτερικοί τοίχοι είναι φέροντες από οπτόπλινθους συμπαγείς (τουβλίνα) και τα πάχη ποικίλουν. Από 15 εκατοστά έως και 40-45 εκατοστά.



Οι πλάκες είναι 3 ειδών:

1) διπλά Τ σαν διαδοκίδωση και μέσα χωνεμένα τουβλίνες. Πάνω από αυτές μια φλούδα 2-3 εκατοστά γαρμπιλομωσαικό που είναι και το τελικό δάπεδο. Τα δάπεδα αυτά περιορίζονται στους χώρους που τα κατ;ακόρυφα στοιχεία είναι από beton. Δλδ στους διαδρόμους - λουτρά - κουζίνες.

2) Όλα τα άλλα δάπεδα είναι ξύλινο καρφωτό παρκέτο επί ισχυρών δοκών ξύλινων (70Χ70) ανά 70 εκατοστά περίπου στη μικρή διάσταση των πλακών που δημιουργούνται και οι δοκοί χαντρωμένοι στους τριγύρω φέροντες.

3) Πάνω από τα λουτρό και κουζίνα δημιουργείται και άλλη στάθμη με πλάκα μπετόν ελαφρά οπλισμένη, δημιουργώντας πατάρι περίπου στο 1,60 μέτρα καθαρό ύψος.


Διαζώματα αν μπορούσα να θεωρήσω έχω μόνο από μεταλλικές δοκούς σε υπέρθυα και όχι ενδιάμεσα στους φέροντες.
Μεταλλικές δοκούς διπλές ή μονές. Πόρτες και κασώματα αγκυρωμένα στους φέροντες με τζινέτια σιδερένια ή ξύλινες σφήνες.


Εδώ και 1 μήνα το γδύνω και ελέγχω και προχωρώ.

Παθογένεια:

Μπετά:
1) μπετόν χάλια.
2) οπλισμός οξειδωμένος.
3) απώλεια επικάλυψης και εντονότερη οξείδωση.
4) Εξώστες με φουρούσια μπετόν σε άθλια κατάσταση. Οι εξώστες στατικά δεν είναι πρόβολοι αλλά οι πλάκες απλά εδράζουν στα φουρούσια και είναι οπλισμένοι.

Φέροντες:

Τουβλίνα είτε από γραμμή παραγωγής είτε από επι τόπου κατασκευή. Λάσπωμα με πολλή χώμα και σχεδόν καθόλου ασβέστη. Στο χέρι τρίβει όπως το ψωμί. Αργιλοκονίαμα θα το έλεγα αλλά πολύ χώμα βρε παιδί μου. :Mad: 
Σε πολλά σημεία εχουν αρμούς (δεν είναι πλεγμένα) και έχω κατακόρυφες ρωγμές.
Αποδιοργάνωση τοιχοποιίας και σαθρά επιχρίσματα όπως και λάσπωμα.

Καθιζήσεις το κτίριο δε δείχνει εως τώρα.

Ρωγμές μόνο από κάμψη δεν έχω. 

Όλες τις άλλες τις έχω :

διάτμηση, διαγώνιο και καμπτικό εφελκυσμό, καθώς και τοπική σύνθλιψη φέροντος τοίχου στο επίπεδο +0,00.


Η αντιμετώπιση παρά τις φωνές μου είναι απλή επισκευή.
Επιθυμητός χρόνος παράτασης ζωής-χρήσης τα 25 έτη, με δεδομένο ότι το κτίριο είναι 85 ετών.

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι το κτίριο παρουσιάζει έντονη κατακόρυφη ρωγμή στο σημείο που ενώνει το κατακόρυφο σκέλος του Γ με το οριζόντιο.

Αλλά κατακόρυφες ρωγμές δεν είναι ανησυχητικές. Ευεργετικές θα έλεγα είναι. Τα μπετά δεν τα υπολογίζω καν. Σαν να μην υπάρχουν.

Αντιμετώπιση:

-εγδυσα το κτίριο τοπικά όπου οπτικά έβλεπα ρωγμή ακόμα και σε σοβά.
-ξαναμέτρησα ρωγμές - θέση - είδος - πάχος
 - και φτάνουμε στο είδος της επισκευής:

ρητίνες, τσιμεντενέσεις,τζινέτια, λάμες, ριζοπλισμός, κοτετσόσυρμα, πλέγματα κ.α.

Κάποιοι τοίχοι θα επισκευασθούν αμφίπλευρα με τα κατάλληλα δεσίματα των οπλισμών των αλλά κάποιο μόνο μονόπλευρα.

Ποια η δική σας πρόταση με δεδομένα:
-κονίαμα συνδετικό πλέον μη συνδετικό
-μονόπλευρη αντιμετώπιση με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για ανατροπή της εξτρά στρώσης στους υπάρχοντες τοίχους.Εξωτερικά υπάρχει τσιμεντοσοβάς άγριος.
-όχι ολική αφαίρεση σοβά.
-δάπεδα ξύλινα δρύινα άριστης κατασκευής, οπότε όχι πολλά ζουμιά κλπ για μείωση πιθανοτήτων περαιτέρω φθοράς.
-όχι κομπρεσέρ, όλα χεράτα καθώς ακόμα και μικρές δονήσεις προβληματίζουν.
-μικρό κόστος.
-συνυπολογίστε και την κατάσταση του κονιάματος και τι μπορεί να "δέσει" με αυτό.


Παναγιώτης, Ζάβι, Evan, gvarth, Κυλάφης το έχουν δει από κοντά.

Όποια βοήθεια δεκτή, συνάδελφοι καθώς έχω αρχίσει και το φοβάμαι. :Confused: 

Έχω διαβάσει και τον ΟΑΣΠ, το βιβλίο της Καραντώνη και  τις σημειώσει συνεδρίων περί επισκευών -ενισχύσεων ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ όποια συζήτηση και σχόλια δεκτά καθώς θα βοηθήσουν πολύ.

σχέδια:
http://rapidshare.com/files/341261499/emichanikos.dwg

φωτογραφίες: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/341277015/photos.rar

----------


## vmaniad

Ενδιαφέρον θέμα... οι κολώνες και τα δοκάρια δεν φαίνονται στα σχέδια...εκ πρώτης άποψης θέλει ενίσχυση οπωσδήποτε... 4 όροφο με φέρουσα τοιχοποιία!!!!

----------


## Pappos

Είναι πολύ μεγάλο το κτίριο. Προσωπικά για να εκφέρω άποψη θα μου πάρει μια μέρα σίγουρα. Θα το δω όταν έχω χρόνο και θα παραθέσω απόψεις μου.

----------


## vmaniad

Είχα δυο παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις πριν 2 χρόνια (ένα δυόροφο και ένα τριόροφο), αλλά λίγο μικρότερα.. και τα δύο τα προσομοίωσα στο etabs και διαστασιολόγησα τους πεσούς με Ec6.. το αποτέλεσμα προέκυψε gunuite (με σχετικά ελαφρύ οπλισμό) σε αρκετές θέσεις (εσωτερικά) και κάποια νέα υποστυλώματα από σκυρόδεμα.. οι επεμβάσεις που προτείνεις είναι πολύ τοπικές και πιο πολύ είναι για την έπισκευή και όχι την ενίσχυση του κτιρίου..

----------


## vmaniad

Ναι ελαστική με q=1.5

----------



----------


## DirectionLess

Μπορείς ισοδύναμη γραμμική που είναι η πιο ασφαλής. Βέβαια, αυτό προϋποθέτει διαφράγματα στις ενδιάμεσες στάθμες (που όμως δεν σε χαλάει ιδιαίτερα γιατί θα μπορέσεις να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις όχι για την ανάλυση του αρχικού φορέα, αλλά για αυτή του ενισχυμένου - της πρότασης δηλαδή -). Τώρα, μπορείς να κάνεις και δυναμική ανάλυση, η οποία παρουσιάζει μεν το βασικό πλεονέκτημα της ιδιομορφικής ανάλυσης (λαμβάνει υπόψιν της δηλαδή, οποιεσδήποτε ιδιομορφίες - με την κυριολεκτική έννοια του όρου εδώ - παρουσιάζει ο φορέας σου) ΑΛΛΑ μπλέκει περισσότερο το πράγμα γιατί καθ' ότι τα πρόσημα των εντατικών μεγεθών (ή τάσεων ή μετακινήσεων) μεταβάλλονται συνεχώς, θα λάβεις ως τελικά αποτελέσματα τα MAX και τα ΜΙΝ. Αυτό όμως (για λόγους που έχω αναλύσει και σε άλλο ποστ - Μέγιστα ταυτόχρονα μεγέθη και όχι Μέγιστο εντατικό μεγέθος και ταυτόχρονα συνυπάρχοντα) δεν βοηθάει, καθ' ότι σε υποχρεώνει σε πολύ βαριές επεμβάσεις (το 'χω δει στην πράξη γιατί και εγώ με ETABS τα 'χω λύσει - και με ισοδύναμη στατική και με δυναμική γραμμική ανάλυση).

Κατα τα άλλα, ο τρόπος είναι αυτός που είπε και ο vmaniad, δηλαδή στήσιμο φορέα και έλεγχος πεσσών (ΚΑΙ ανωφλιών να συμπληρώσω) κατά ΕΚ6.

Αν θες την άποψή μου, απέφυγε την δυναμική και κάνε απλή ισοδύναμη γραμμική ανάλυση. Πολύ πιο ελεγχόμενη κατάσταση και ξέρεις και τι σου γίνεται.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα :




> 1) Κονιάματα-αρμοί: Πάρε μερικά δείγματα για να δεις τη σύσταση (αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα). Συνήθως αυτής της εποχής είχαν ασβέστη. Σε κάθε περίπτωση κάνε αρμολογήματα για να αποκατασταθούν οι περιοχές όπου τα κονιάματα είναι σαθρά. Μη βάλεις κονίαμα πιο ισχυρό από τις πλίνθους ή τους λίθους.


Πολύ σωστά, για μένα αυτό είναι η πρώτη επέμβαση που δύναται να πραγματοποιηθεί, μετά από καλό καθαρισμό και απομάκρυνση των σαθρών τμημάτων.




> 2) Απ' ότι κατάλαβα θα κάνεις και οπλισμένα επιχρίσματα. Αν μπορείς να τα κάνεις αμφίπλευρα θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα. Αν το πρόβλημα είναι το ισχυρό εξωτερικό επίχρισμα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τροχό και να αφαιρείς λωρίδες-λωρίδες, θα πάρει χρόνο βέβαια.


Ακριβώς. Αμφίπλευρη αν και θα δεις στην πορεία ότι πρόκειται για επέμβαση μάλλον επισκευής και όχι τόσο, ενίσχυσης (το ΄χω δει επίσης στην πράξη, οι μεταβολές στην αντοχή δεν είναι και τόσο σπουδαίες - πάντα με γνώμονα τον έλεγχο πεσσών - ανωφλιών κατά ΕΚ6).




> 3) Ολική αφαίρεση σοβά!


Επίσης σωστό. Δεν ξέρεις τι μεταγενέστερες επισκευές μεσολάβησαν και κατ' επέκτασην, πόσες/σε τι εύρος ρωγμές μπορεί να "κρύβονται" πίσω από νέες στρώσεις επιχρίσματος.




> 4) Αν τα ξύλινα δάπεδα είναι εντάξει μην τα αντικαταστήσεις. Έλεγξε όμως πρώτα για διαμήκη σχησίματα, σαπίσματα στις εδράσεις. Μπορείς και είναι καλή λύση τα δάπεδα να τα διαμορφώσεις έτσι (με διαμόρφωση του πετσώματος και περιμετρική στερέωση) ώστε να δημιουργήσεις διάφραγμα.


Η πιο ενδεδειγμένη λύση, ναι. Παραδείγματος χάρη, κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης που εδράζονται σε γωνιές μεταλλικές περιμετρικές κατάλληλα στερεωμένες με χημικά αγκύρια (HILTI, υπάρχουν διάφορα). Γίνεται κατα κόρον.




> 5) Πρόβλημα έχεις με τα στοιχεία από σκυροδέματος, τα οποία πέρα από την αποκατάστασή τους θα χρειαστούν και ενίσχυση.


Αυτό είναι επίσης ένα ζήτημα. Έχουν αποκαλυφθεί οι οπλισμοί ; Είναι οξειδωμένοι ; Πρέπει να το δεις αυτό. Δηλαδή, αν μιλάμε για ενανθρακωμένο σκυρόδεμα, χρειάζεται συντήρηση των οξειδωμένων οπλισμών, δηλ. ας πούμε τρίψιμο με συρματόβουρτσα και απομάκρυνση του οξειδωμένου τμήματος,  εφαρμογή τσιμεντοειδούς αναστολέα διάβρωσης ή εποξειδικού ψευδαργύρου και εφαρμογή θιξοτροπικού επισκευαστικού κονιάματος κλπ. Έπειτα, για ενίσχυση το βλέπεις, θα 'ναι ανθρακονήματα ; θα 'ναι ανθρακοϋφάσματα ; Εσύ θα δεις.


 Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------

Theo, Xάρης

----------


## Evan

δεν νομίζω ότι θα πάει για ενίσχυση από την στιγμή που δεν το ζητούν οι ιδιοκτήτες και δεν είναι προφανώς διατεθιμένοι ναπληρώσουν το ανάλογο κόστος, 
(παραθέτω μια επιπλέον εσωτερική πληροφορία)

----------


## DirectionLess

Δίκιο έχεις. Το θέμα όμως είναι ποιος υπογράφει και ποιος φέρει ισόβια ευθύνη πια.

----------


## Theo

Συνάδελφοι σαφώς και η πρότασή μου ήταν ενίσχυση αφού προηγηθεί η αντίστοιχη μελέτη.

Αλλά...................δεν.

Οπότε κατάφερα να τους φέρω τουλάχιστον κοντά στην έννοια της "επισκευής" καθώς αυτό που ετοιμάζονταν να κάνουν ήταν απλό σοβάτισμα και βάψιμο !!!!!!!

1) τα δάπεδα είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση όπως και οι δοκοί που μέσα σε αυτά.
Ανέφερα γι αυτά καθότι δεν θέλω ζουμιά από πάνω στις επεμβάσεις πολλά και νερά καθώς φοβάμαι μην ποτίσουν και κάνω ζημιά.

2) Ευθύνη δεν υπάρχει για εμένα καμία, καθότι δεν υπογράφω για επάρκεια ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Επίσης εν γνώσει τους θα τους βάλω να υπογράψουν ένα χαρτί που θα λέει ότι δεν επιθυμούν ενίσχυση. Υπογράφω βέβαια επίβλεψη για απλές οικοδομικές εργασίες όπως επιχρίσματα και χρωματισμοί.

3) Προφανώς και θα ήθελα αμφίπλευρη αντιμετώπιση με οπλισμένο επίχρισμα. Αλλά.......κάποιοι τοίχοι είναι εξωτερικοί και στο όριο του οικοπέδου με τον οποίο όμορο δεν υπάρχει καθόλου καλή σχέση. Ανάρτηση σκαλωσιάς από οροφή δεν θέλω να κάνω λόγω επικινδυνότητας, σε συνδυασμό με την έλλειψη υγειών δομικών στοιχείων όπου να μπορώ ασφαλώς να αγκυρώσω την πλατφόρμα και να τη ρίξω κάτω. Τους εσωτερικούς τοίχους θα τους δουλέψω αμφίπλευρα με οπλισμούς και συρραφής και πλέγματα και δέσιμο των και κοτετσόσυρμα στο πεταχτό (εξτρά τσιμέντο και υποκατάστατο ασβέστη).


4) ολική αφαίρεση σοβά δεν δέχονται με τίποτα. Αυτή ήταν και η 1η μου πρόταση. Γδύσιμο και επανεξέταση. Αλλά και εδώ......ΔΕΝ !!
Άρα μιλάμε για τοπικά.

5) τι εννοείτε λέγοντας κονίαμα πιο ισχυρό από λίθους και οπτόπλινθους ?

6) Δεν θα επιλυθεί κανένα μοντέλο με καμία διάταξη. Δεν πληρώνομαι κάτι τέτοιο και ήδη έχω μπει μέσα από άλλες γυφτιές που έχουν γίνει. Οπότε οι επεμβάσεις θα γίνουν σχεδόν πρακτικά.

7) Εγώ σκεφτόμουν:

1. καθάρισμα σαθρών τοπικά και μεγάλωμα της επιφάνειας της ζώνης ρωγμής 0,50μ.
2. άνοιγμα οριζοντίων αρμών με τροχό και αφαίρεση όσο πιάνει ο δίσκος της λάσπης.
3. Άνοιγμα χείλους ρωγμής σε σχήμα V
4. Καθαρισμός - πλύσιμο
5. Διάτρηση και πέρασμα οπλισμού συρραφής λοξά στον άξονα της ρωγμής.
6. πλέγμα με αγκύρωση στο πάχος του τοίχου και αν μπορώ περιμετρικά αν βρω υγιές δομ. στοιχείο
7. πλήρωση ρωγμών και αρμών με τσιμεντοκονίαμα βοηθούμενος με SIKA Monotop Dynamic kai SIKA latex.
8. Πεταχτό με κοτετσόσυρμα αγκυρωμένο σε πλέγμα και τοίχο
9. τα γνωστά......μαρμαράκι σπατουλάρισμα και βάψιμο.

Στις εξωτερικές σκεφτόμουν τσιμεντενέσεις.....

Για τα μπετά σκεφτόμουν αναστολέα (αν και δεν υπάρχει τπτ να ανασταλεί) και επισκευαστικό τοπικά .......όλα τα άλλα είναι απαγορευτικά λόγω κόστους.

Βρίσκεται Νεάπολη επί της Ιπποκράτους......τουτέστιν βράχος Λυκαβητού. Και εγώ θεωρώ πως όποιες παθογένειες είχε να επιδείξει το κτίριο τις έδειξε.

Αλλά προβληματίζομαι καθώς η εκ νέου χρήση του ίσως φανερώσει ή και δημιουργήσει νέες.

Πχ......τα ξύλινα δείχνουν καλά αλλά τι θα γίνει αν νοικιαστεί σε εταιρεία που βάλει μέσα ογκώδεις βιβλιοθήκες με χαρτί και φορτίσει 300kg/m2 ? Δεν ξέρω.

Σας ευχαριστώ ήδη όλους για το ενδιαφέρον. Κερνάω καφέ και φαι σε όποιον θέλει να το δεί και από κοντά. :P

----------


## vmaniad

πάντως από κάτι πράξεις που είχα κάνει παλιότερα, θυμάμαι ότι ο οπλισμένος σοβάς (δηλαδή σοβάς με ίνες οπλισμού sika) έκανε κάπως δουλειά.. (ίσως καλύτερο από το κοτετσόσυρμα). η αλλαγή χρήσης απαιτεί έλεγχο υφισταμένου, αν μπορεί να φέρει τα νέα φορτία δηλαδή. εσύ δεν πρέπει να υπογράψεις κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς μελέτη, νομίζω...

----------


## DirectionLess

Eγώ ό,τι έχω δει σε οπλισμένο επίχρισμα, έχει γίνει με Τ131, με επαρκείς ματίσεις (περίπου 20εκ.) δεμένων με απλό συρματάκι για να μην ξεδιπλώνει (αρκετά σχολαστικά θα ΄λεγα) και επίχριση με πολτό αρκετά πλούσιο σε τσιμέντο. Κοτετσόσυρμα σε τοιχώματα ΔΕΝ έχω δει.

----------


## cna

Ο μη ανοξείδωτος χάλυβας δεν ενδείκνυται στην όπλιση των επιχρισμάτων καθώς διαβρώνεται από την παρουσία του ασβέστη στο κονίαμα. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιείται υαλόπλεγμα ή νευρομετάλ (ανοξείδωτο επίσης).

----------


## DirectionLess

Εννοείται αυτό. Ποια η διαφορά της τιμής του απλού με τον ανοξείδωτο στην πράξη (ή του νευρομετάλ) ; (άστο). Δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι να αντικαταστήσεις την υδράσβεστο με τα διάφορα υποκατάστατα του εμπορίου, που δεν οξειδώνουν το πλέγμα). Βγαίνει ένα πράγμα που έχει εργασιμότητα μηδέν - το 'χω δει στην πράξη και αυτό.

----------


## Theo

Βιβλιογραφικά το κοτετσόσυρμα αναφέρεται σαν οπλισμός επιχρίσματος.

Στο πεταχτό θα μπει κάποιο υποκατάστατο (ASOLIT πχ) και όχι ασβέστης.

----------


## cna

Theo όντως αναφέρεται στην βιβλιογραφία αλλά εξαρτάται την χρονολογία έκδοσης του βιβλίου. Σήμερα οι εταιρίες προσφέρουν μια πλειάδα λύσεων για την ενίσχυση του επιχρίσματος, ανάλογα με την οικονομική κατάσταση του ενδιαφερόμενου. Μια από τις πιό φθηνές λύσεις λοιπόν είναι και το υαλόπλεγμα. Όσον αφορά το κοτετσόσυρμα αποτελεί και αυτό λύση εφόσον είναι ανοξείδωτο.

Όσον αφορά τα υποκατάστατα του ασβέστη δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος για την επίδρασή τους στον χάλυβα.

mkalliou: γράφαμε την ίδια στιγμή και δεν είδα τις παρατηρήσεις σου. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση είναι καλύτερα νομίζω να χρησιμοποιηθεί ανοξείδωτο νευρομετάλ...

----------


## Pappos

Τελικά το θέμα είναι λεπτό από ότι διάβασα μέχρι τώρα. Θέλει ιδιαίτερη προσοχή. Βέβαια να επιμένεις για ενίσχυση αν και όπου χρειάζεται σε περίπτωση που υπογράψεις.

----------


## DirectionLess

Ορίστε και μία φώτο από τα προκαταρκτικά για την εφαρμογή οπλισμένου επιχρίσματος. Διακρίνονται οι αναμονές και το πλέγμα.

----------

Evan, noutsaki, Pappos, Theo, Xάρης

----------


## Theo

σήμερα τα είδε και από κοντά και ο *DirectionLess

Ευχαριστώ θερμά ξανά !!!*

 Για τις συμβουλές όπως και τις ιδέες που κατέθεσες επί τόπου.

Πάντως προκαλώ τους "στατικούς" της παρέας να τους δώσω ότι στοιχεία θέλουν για το μοντέλο και αν βγάλουν άκρη..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Τα 5 βασικά δομικά στοιχεία αχταρμάς.
Beton, πέτρα, τούβλο, ξύλο, μέταλλο. :Αστειευόμενος:

----------


## vmaniad

Εμένα δε με τρομάζουν τα πέντε διαφορετικά υλικά, όσο ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται γιαυτό το πράγμα...

ανέβασα μια περίληψη μιας μελέτης αναστύλωσης σε κτίριο που μοιάζει πολύ με το παραπάνω.. 

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=733

----------

Athan, DirectionLess, georgecv, Theo

----------

